

Linux Documentation: fix formatting to make 's' happy by 4yo - mikeleeorg
http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=690b0543a813b0ecfc51b0374c0ce6c8275435f0

======
totony
This diff does not seem to change anything:

diff --git a/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt
b/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt index eb8a10e..aae9dd1 100644 \---
a/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt +++ b/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt
@@ -1272,7 +1272,7 @@ softirq. 1.9 Ext4 file system parameters
\------------------------------- +-------------------------------

Or am I missing something?

~~~
jimminy
While the number of hyphens is equal in both lines, the first hyphen in thr
removed line is a diff char.

The commit does exactly what it says, adding one extra hyphen to go below the
's' at the end of the preceding line.

~~~
totony
Good observation!

